# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  اسکریپت تست رتبه ثروت

## saeedjafari

با درود و وقت بخیر
کسی از دوستان میتونه در نوشتن این صفحه به من کمک کنه : 

نمونه تست ثروت 

نمونه فارسی

تلگرام من : saeedjaafary@

با تشکر

----------


## janblaghy

خیلی عالی بود ممنون
---------------------------- قانون درخواست چیست؟ |نحوه درخواست از خداوند | روانشناسی قانون درخواست |قانون درخواست از خداوند | نحوه استفاده از قانون درخواست چیست؟ | تکنیک های قانون درخواست چیست؟ |تمرین استفاده از قانون درخواست | روش استفاده قانون درخواست | قانون درخواست
آموزش تکنیک های فروش | آموزش فروش |تکنیک های افزایش فروش | افزایش فروش |تکنیک های فروش |آموزش ترفندهای فروش |جدیدترین ترفندهای فروش |ترفندهای افزایش فروش |چطور فروش محصولاتم را افزایش دهم؟ 
قانون باور چیست؟ | تغییرسریع باورها چگونه ممکن است؟ |تغییر سریع باورها |تغییر باورها چگونه است؟ |قانون باور | راه تغییر باورها |باور چیست؟ | تغییرسریع باور |روانشناسی قانون باورها 


تکنیک های فروش تلفنی |بازاریابی و فروش تلفنی |  بازاریاب تلفنی | تماس‌های تلفنی |رایج‌ترین تکنیک‌های فروش  | تکنیک‌های برتر در فروش تلفنی 
قرار گرفتن در مدار ثروت | تغییر مدار ثروت | چطور مدارمان را تغییر دهیم؟ | قانون مدارها در قانون جذب |چگونه در مدار ثروت قرار بگیریم | چطور در مدار درست قرار بگیریم؟ | تکنیک قرار گرفتن در مدار جذب ثروت |چگونه خیلی سریع پولدار شویم | قانون مدارها
دلیل فروش محصولات |فروش پایین 
قانون جذب در قرآن | قانون جذب | اثبات قانون جذب در قرآن کریم | شما جذب می‌کنید  | قانون جذب در آیات قرآن | جایگاه خدا در قانون جذب  |جایگاه قانون جذب در قرآن | نگاه دینی به قانون جذب
آشنایی با قانون فرکانس | قانون ارتعاش  | راز قانون فرکانس | قانون فرکانس و ارتعاش چیست؟ |فرکانس های جذب ثروت |فرکانس های جذب 
تغییر باورها | باور |باورها |تمرین برای تغییر باور | تکنیک تغییر باورها | راه های تغییر باور چیست؟ | تغییر سریع باورها | تغییر باور سریع چگونه ممکن است؟ | تمرین برای تغییر باورها | تکنیک های تغییر باور ذهنی

----------

